# 8' T8 Fixtures



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

They make 8' T8's but they are rare and expensive including the lamps, ballasts and fixtures themselves. I wouldn't go for that option under any circumstances. 

Tandem T8 is the way to go. Anything else is hack.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

MTW said:


> They make 8' T8's but they are rare and expensive including the lamps, ballasts and fixtures themselves. I wouldn't go for that option under any circumstances. Tandem T8 is the way to go. Anything else is hack.


That's affirmative.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I couldn't find 8' t8 fixtures either .
Ballasts and bulbs ,but what I was told is they are being done away with.
The 8' t8,s were just a patch to get everyone away from t12s.
They are a pain in the arse anyway.
Transporting bulbs is alway a pleasure with breaking a couple bouncing around in the back of the truck



Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Well do they make the tandem 4' in a single pin?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Metalux makes a standard 2-lamp strip with the 8' T8 tubes.

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri.../SSF-296-120V-EB21-U/product.aspx?zpid=800357

Looks like $49 or so for it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Well do they make the tandem 4' in a single pin?


Are you really an electrician? :001_huh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

erics37 said:


> Metalux makes a standard 2-lamp strip with the 8' T8 tubes.
> 
> https://www.platt.com/platt-electri.../SSF-296-120V-EB21-U/product.aspx?zpid=800357
> 
> Looks like $49 or so for it.


:sleep1:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Well do they make the tandem 4' in a single pin?


Yes in T-12's


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MTW said:


> Are you really an electrician? :001_huh:


Do you really shop at HD?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Yes in T-12's


I'm not putting in T12. I've used the retro kits on several 8' T12. They change the 8' to tandem 4' but they are the bi-pin. I've never seen a 4' T8 with a single pin. But that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sell them the led strip fixtures from cooper. They're awesome, I'm putting them all over the joint


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Sell them the led strip fixtures from cooper. They're awesome, I'm putting them all over the joint


Got a link?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Got a link?


 https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Jc4JWUj_dYLfG-jFw&sig2=LEYIMQ36uGeJimk_b10SiA


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry for the huge link I just pulled it up on my phone. These things really are slick though. We put them in all our mechanical closets. I can grab some pics tomorrow if you're interested


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Sorry for the huge link I just pulled it up on my phone. These things really are slick though. We put them in all our mechanical closets. I can grab some pics tomorrow if you're interested


I may can convince the guy with the LED. I know he shouldn't have to change the tubes hardly (if) ever but are they single pin?

Pics would be great, Thanks!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

The single pin lamps are instant-start, which makes them more efficient than rapid start lamps(the ones with two pin) and they also are better at starting in cold weather, but aren't so good if the light has to be frequently turned on and off. Rapid start is better for that job. Programmed start is even better than both.

I have seen rapid-start tombstones which you don't have to spin the lamps into, you simply push them in and they click when seated. If I remember correctly these were on some Cooper Metalux lights.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> Sell them the led strip fixtures from cooper. They're awesome, I'm putting them all over the joint



So, I guess then you'll be inundated with:

"Don't you have a driver that needs replacing?"

:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

An 8 foot T8 would be powder by the time I got it to site.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> I may can convince the guy with the LED. I know he shouldn't have to change the tubes hardly (if) ever but are they single pin? Pics would be great, Thanks!


Here's a couple


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

No pins or tubes at all it's just a diode strip. The lens cover is pretty nice looking too for what it is


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> No pins or tubes at all it's just a diode strip. The lens cover is pretty nice looking too for what it is


What's the color of these, 6500K?
I need to put them at about 14' off the floor and he wants them to be bright enough.

Edit:
Never mind, I went to Cooper's site and saw the brochure. Looks like 5000K is their brightest. Probably good enough. 
I wonder if the "base" option would allow more light than a lensed one? The "base is just open like any strip fixture with no lens.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

So your base would look like this






I don't think the lens does a whole lot other than cover the ugliness of the diode strip. Light output seems to be the same with it off or on

And fwiw I haven't hung any that high. The deck on this job is 14' so they've been set at around 10', or wherever they can fit among all the other mechanical stuff


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> So your base would look like this
> 
> 
> View attachment 36978
> ...


Thanks! Where did you buy yours and what was the cost?

Also, thanks for the pics & info!:thumbsup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Thanks! Where did you buy yours and what was the cost? Also, thanks for the pics & info!:thumbsup:


We got the lighting package through cooper and our main wholesaler. I only know the price of the total package so if I found out what the snleds were it probably wouldn't be a fair representation. 

A tip though if you suspend these you need single point toggle gripples not the Y style gripples.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Is it a barn where there's dust or livestock? 547.8


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

wendon said:


> Is it a barn where there's dust or livestock? 547.8


No, he just calls it a barn. It's more of a storage/workshop type building.
I'll throw some pics up later.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> No, he just calls it a barn. It's more of a storage/workshop type building.
> I'll throw some pics up later.


Here are a couple of pics of the building.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Seems they sell them here... http://www.bulbscanada.com/index.ph...ory_id=0&description=1&model=1&product_id=466


----------



## branover (Jun 2, 2010)

i agree, i would try to sway him towards going with LED lights. the last longer so he wont have to worry about replacing them ever (virtually)



electrician los angeles


----------



## Frizratz (Jul 14, 2014)

If you are still looking, here are a couple retro-fit tubes.
They get installed into the old fixture but the sockets are only used to hold the tube, no voltage.
The driver mounts inside the channel.

The black looking ones are for HO sockets and are HO LEDS.
If you want more info I will get it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The single pin lamps are instant-start, which makes them more efficient than rapid start lamps(the ones with two pin) and they also are better at starting in cold weather, but aren't so good if the light has to be frequently turned on and off. Rapid start is better for that job. Programmed start is even better than both.
> 
> I have seen rapid-start tombstones which you don't have to spin the lamps into, you simply push them in and they click when seated. If I remember correctly these were on some Cooper Metalux lights.


I always found it to be the opposite. The 8' single pin lamps, were never really reliable in colder weather. Below 60 degrees F, they lit, but didn't come up to full brilliance. IIRC, the ends would turn black.
It's probably different with the newer electronic ballasts.
BTW, I've never seen 4' single pin lamps, until I had to replace a ballast in one of those fixtures. A new one on me!


----------

